# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Asus DSL-AC68U vs Netgear D7000

## achillesgk

Διαβάζοντας τα specs, πρόκειται για 2 κορυφαία μοντέλα.  Υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο ώστε να προτιμήσω το ένα έναντι του άλλου?

----------


## babis3g

και τα 2 σε wifi εχουν ιδια broadcom chipset αρα περιπου σε wifi πρεπει να ειναι το ιδιο (πολυ μικρες διαφορες) και τα 2 πρεπει να κανουν πολυ καλη καλυψη

το νετγκιαρ εχει πολυ πιο δυνατη μνημη (αν θελεις να συνδεσεις iptv, πολλες συσκευες πχ 10-15 wifi, printer, usb media servers) πιστευω το νετγκιαρ ειναι πιο δυνατο αν το συνδεσεις με παρα πολλες συσκευες, εχω δει φιλο (εξωτερικο) που λεει οτι εχει iptv & 12 συσκευες wifi με usb media να παιζουν ταυτοχρονα και παει ακομα σφαιρα το νετγκιαρ

το ασος εχει ενα usb 3.0 ... το νετγκιαρ 1usb 2.0 και αλλο ενα 3.0 (2 στο συνολο)

ομως η τιμη στο dsl ac68u ειναι πολυ πιο φτηνη (αυτη τη βδομαδα για 7 μερες προσφορα στο ε-σοπ στα 175 ενω στο πλαισιο το νετγκιαρ 240)

ΑΝ εισαι με οτε, και πολυ μακρυα απο το κεντρο, θα εισαι καλυτερα με το netgear επειδη ταιριαζει το dsl chipset (broadcom) που σημαινει πιο σταθερη γραμμη (to asus mediatek)
αν εισαι με αλλον παροχο οποιο παρεις περιπου το iδιο θα ειναι γιατι οι αλλοι δεν παιζουν με broadcom σε γραμμη πλην μερικων παροχων που με vdsl νοικιαζουν καμπινα απο οτε

το ασος υπερτερει σε dsl ρυθμισεις γραμμης και στατιστικα ... & εχει ολες τις dsl ρυθμισεις μεσα στο μενου μαζι με ρυθμιση του σνρ για ανεβασμα ταχυτητας
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...9&d=1427596353
to netgear πρεπει να ξεκλειδωσεις το τελνετ αν θελεις να εχεις προχωριμενες προσβασεις και πρεπει να ξερεις (βρισκονται ευκολα) τις τελνετ εντολες για να ανεβασεις την ταχυτητα αν πιασει σε vdsl (εχω δει χρηστη εξωτερικο που λεει δεν πιανει με vdsl με το τωρινο λογισμικο)
και επισης αναφερουν οτι το νετγκιαρ εχει πολυ φτωχα στατιστικα γραμμης

το εχουν μερικοι εδω, οποτε προσθετουν αν ξεχασα κατι ... 
για το ασος εχουμε παρα πολυ μεγαλο τοπικ εδω στο φορουμ (σαν πιο παλιο που πρωτοβγηκε)
τα ζυγιζεις και αποφασιζεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## achillesgk

Μπέρδεμα χα χα χα Το netgear παντως το βρίσκω περίπου 175 ευρώ από amazon.fr και amazon.it. Φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα συμβατότητας.

----------


## babis3g

> Μπέρδεμα χα χα χα Το netgear παντως το βρίσκω περίπου 175 ευρώ από amazon.fr και amazon.it. Φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα συμβατότητας.


εαν εισαι με οτε ειναι πιο καλυτερα απο θεμα γραμμης οτε το νετγκιαρ αν εννοεις συμβατοτητα (λαθη, σταθεροτητα snr)
Αν εισαι με αλλον παροχο βλεπω οτι στα infineon dslam ριχνει το snr και δεν το ξανα ανεβαζει (αλλα πιστευω η broadcom θα το φτιαξει στο dsl driver)
αν εννοεις να παιξει σε Ελληνικους παροχους ... δεν εχει προβλημα

Αν δεν συνδεθει ενας φιλος εδω τα καταφερε (οποτε ζητας βοηθεια) στο τοπικ αλλα περαν απο τυχον μικρο προβλημα στο λογσμικο (σαν καινουριο που ακομα ειναι) δεν εχει θεμα με τις γραμμες
εχω φερει αρκετα απο Αγγλια (απο οταν ημουν εκει) και παιζουν ολα τελεια
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...k-D7000-AC1900

----------


## spyridop

> Μπέρδεμα χα χα χα Το netgear παντως το βρίσκω περίπου 175 ευρώ από amazon.fr και amazon.it. Φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα συμβατότητας.


Κανένα θέμα συμβατότητας από γαλικό ή ιταλικό Amazon, διαθέτουν τον ίδιο κωδικό προϊόντος που πωλείται στην Ελλάδα (Netgear D7000-100PES)
Βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή στο ιταλικό Άμαζον 165 € τελική με μεταφορικά, καλή τιμή!

----------


## achillesgk

ΟΤΕ adsl 24 έχω και σκέφτομαι να αντικαταστήσω το εξαιρετικό draytek vigor 2710n που έχω, με κάτι πιο σύγχρονο ( στο θέμα του wifi), έχοντας και στην άκρη του μυαλού μου vdsl. Το σπίτι  έχει 2 ανεξάρτητα διαμερίσματα. Στον πάνω  όροφο  υπάρχει  το draytek και οι κύριες συσκευές μου (pc,εκτυπωτές, nas). Στον κάτω όροφο έχω  το netgear 2500rp wifi extender και στο σαλόνι έχω  την τηλεόραση και το media player (netgear neotv 550). Το media player μέχρι  πρόσφατα συνδεόταν ασύρματα  με access point (λειτουργία  client) με το extender και με αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία έβλεπα  streaming  ταινίες 1080p από το nas. Αυτή τη στιγμή κατήργησα το access point και έβαλα  powerline  ( devolo 1200+ wifi ac). Με τη νέα συνδεσμολογία  σχεδόν διπλασίασα την ταχύτητα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ του media player και του nas. Απλά  πιστεύω ότι το draytek πλέον με κόβει αν και δεν αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα  (όχι 5 ghz, όχι gigabit port ktl) οπότε  ψάχνω κάτι σε όσο το δυνατό πιο σταθερό wifi.

----------


## babis3g

> ΟΤΕ adsl 24 έχω και σκέφτομαι να αντικαταστήσω το εξαιρετικό draytek vigor 2710n που έχω, με κάτι πιο σύγχρονο ( στο θέμα του wifi), έχοντας και στην άκρη του μυαλού μου vdsl. Το σπίτι  έχει 2 ανεξάρτητα διαμερίσματα. Στον πάνω  όροφο  υπάρχει  το draytek και οι κύριες συσκευές μου (pc,εκτυπωτές, nas). Στον κάτω όροφο έχω  το netgear 2500rp wifi extender και στο σαλόνι έχω  την τηλεόραση και το media player (netgear neotv 550). Το media player μέχρι  πρόσφατα συνδεόταν ασύρματα  με access point (λειτουργία  client) με το extender και με αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία έβλεπα  streaming  ταινίες 1080p από το nas. Αυτή τη στιγμή κατήργησα το access point και έβαλα  powerline  ( devolo 1200+ wifi ac). Με τη νέα συνδεσμολογία  σχεδόν διπλασίασα την ταχύτητα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ του media player και του nas. Απλά  πιστεύω ότι το draytek πλέον με κόβει αν και δεν αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα  (όχι 5 ghz, όχι gigabit port ktl) οπότε  ψάχνω κάτι σε όσο το δυνατό πιο σταθερό wifi.


 :Smile:  οπως λεει και το θεμα η το ενα η το αλλο
το ασος εδω και τωρα στο εσοπ 175
το νεγκιαρ απο το amazon.it στα 165

δεν θα βρεις στην κατηγορια ολα σε ενα (adsl/vdsl/router/2 usb media/wifi κλπ) με καλυτερο wifi range
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...32#post5804732
οκ υπαρχουν 3-4 ακομα στην αγορα της κλασης των 2 αλλων (αναφερθεντων

μπορεις να παρεις σκετο ραουτερ με ακομα καλυτερο wifi στην ιδια σχεδον τιμη και με 4-6 κεραιες εξωτερικες (εφοσον του συνδεσεις αλλο μοντεμ επανω) αλλα πλεον μπαινουμε off tοpic γιατι εδω ειναι

dsl ac68u VS netgear D7000 nighthawk  :One thumb up: 
τα top ολα σε ενα εργαλεια

----------


## achillesgk

Γι' αυτό επέλεξα  τα 2. Αν και η αγορά  router έχει τα καλά της (πχ συνδέεται και με modem παρόχου όταν δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αλλαγής) δεν θέλω να γεμίζω  συσκευές, πρίζες κτλ.

----------


## babis3g

να σου πω την αμαρτια μου αν και εχω το dsl ac68u επειδη ειναι πιο παλιο απο το νετγκιαρ, θα πηγαινα για το 7000 αφου ειμαι με οτε
μην το παρεις στραβα οτι το AC68u  ειναι ασχημο, εχει φτιαχτει αρκετα και με την επιλογη του σνρ μεσα στο μενου αν δεις στο τοπικ του dsl ac68u (λιγα τοπικ πιο κατω) κανει τουμπανο τις vdsl γραμμες ( και εχει σχδον ιδιο wifi σε εμβαλεια σαν το 7000)
αλλα τωρα δεν δουλευω (καπου φταιω και εγω μην βαζω την κριση) για να τα παιρνω οπως πριν μοντεμς, αλλιως θα επερνα η το D7000 η το D6400 απο νετγκιαρ ... απλα στα broadcom λογω του παρoχου παντα εχω μια συμπαθεια προς τα broadcom
παντως ειναι δυσκολη επιλογη και μπορει να παιξει ρολο και ο σχεδιασμος των μοντεμ σε μερικους

----------


## achillesgk

Η ρύθμιση του snr είναι κάτι που μου λείπει  στο draytek.

----------


## babis3g

> Η ρύθμιση του snr είναι κάτι που μου λείπει  στο draytek.


ναι το συγκεκριμενο 2710 δεν το εχει, μονο το 130,2760 (στο delight μονο & οχι το παλιο linux),2860 μεσω τελνετ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...8&d=1400285537

----------


## achillesgk

Στο netgear είναι  εύκολο να ρυθμίσεις  snr ή θα μου λείψει η παραμετροποιήση του  του asus, κάτι που δεν έχω και τώρα;

----------


## babis3g

> Στο netgear είναι  εύκολο να ρυθμίσεις  snr ή θα μου λείψει η παραμετροποιήση του  του asus, κάτι που δεν έχω και τώρα;


ειναι λιγο φασαρια ... ετσι μια περιληψη και για τους αλλους χρηστες
λογικα με αυτο το λινκ πρεπει να κανει debugging και να δωσει προσβαση στο τελνετ
http://192.168.0.1/setup.cgi?todo=debug
αν μπεις στο τελνετ τοτε λογικα θα αλλαξεις το σνρ με τις συνηθησμενες broadcom εντολες
δες εδω τι χρειαζεται να μπεις στο τελνετ
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...&postcount=288

αν δεν πιασει αυτο, τοτε με το telenetable
κατεβαζεις το προγραμμα εδω
https://github.com/LuKePicci/Netgear...naries/windows
 και εχει μια αλλη διαδικασια που την αναφερουν εκει μεσα στο φορουμ

ομως εδω ο φιλος λεει οτι σε vdsl δεν πιανει η αλλαγη σνρ (στο adsl φαινεται ειναι οκ)
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...r#post28671547



> There is a command to set the SNR but it doesn't work for me on VDSL ... That would reduce it to about 5db from 6db, but as I said, I could not get it to work, if you do, then do let me know..


και ο φιλος που το λεει ειναι απο τους πιο εμπειρους με το συγκεκριμεο μοντεμ γιατι το εχει ξεκλειδωσει

το ασος το εχει ετοιμο μεσα στο μενου με το ονoμα stability adjustment
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...9&d=1427596353

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE

το ασος στα 175 στο εσοπ προσφορα και το D7000 εχει βγει πρσφορα στο πλαισιο απο 240 στα 190, μαλλον ειδαν που ενδιαφερομαστε και το χαμηλωσαν για ευκαιρια  :Smile: 
what a challenging  :One thumb up:

----------


## achillesgk

Πάλι όμως το netgear δεν φτάνει τα 165 του amazon. Δεν είναι και μικρή η διαφορά.

----------


## achillesgk

Το netgear d7000 στα 148 ευρώ με τα μεταφορικά από amazon.it. Δεν αντιστάθηκα.

----------


## spyridop

> Το netgear d7000 στα 148 ευρώ με τα μεταφορικά από amazon.it. Δεν αντιστάθηκα.


Μεγειά, πολυ καλή τιμή, καλύτερη (στο ίδιο site)  και από το παλιότερο και κατώτερο στην ιεραρχία της Netgear, D6400.
Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται είναι προσφορά ημέρας για σήμερα.
Περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις!

----------


## babis3g

μεγεια, και αναμενουμε εντυπωσεις (που σιγουρα θα ειναι καλες)

----------


## achillesgk

> μεγεια, και αναμενουμε εντυπωσεις (που σιγουρα θα ειναι καλες)


Περιμένω και το extender ex7000 σε προσφορά στα 120 ευρώ από το amazon.fr.

----------


## laniel

καλημερα, ξερει κανεις αν το D7000 εχει bandwidth limiter?

----------


## babis3g

αν δεν βρεθει συντομα καποιος να σου απαντησει θα δω εγω τον οδηγο του ... αλλα αργοτερα (κατα βραδακι) γιατι δεν προλαβαινω τωρα, κανω κατι αναβαθμησεις και μετα θα φυγω για λιγο



> καλημερα, ξερει κανεις αν το D7000 εχει bandwidth limiter?

----------


## laniel

> αν δεν βρεθει συντομα καποιος να σου απαντησει θα δω εγω τον οδηγο του ... αλλα αργοτερα (κατα βραδακι) γιατι δεν προλαβαινω τωρα, κανω κατι αναβαθμησεις και μετα θα φυγω για λιγο


οκ θα περιμενω σ ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## babis3g

στον επισημο οδηγο εδω σελιδα 169
http://www.downloads.netgear.com/fil...01July2015.pdf
Βλεπω εχει τετοια ρυθμιση μονο για το upload
οποτε δεν νομιζω να σε καλυψει γιατι φαινεται γεκικος επιρεασμος γραμμης και οχι σε συγκεκριμενες συσκευες
τωρα επειδη δεν το εχω και επειδη κοιταξα γρηγορα τον οδηγο μπορει μεσα στο qos να υπαρχει με καποια ρυθμισει πιο αναλυτικα ...περιμενε αν καποιος user το εχει

αν πας για αυτο γραφεις στην netgear να το προσθεσουν

το ασος ηδη το εχει, ειτε καποιος ειναι συνδεμενος με wifi ειτε με καλωδιο με οποια συσκευη και θα δεις κατι τετοιο (δεξια φωτο) παινρει με μεσω mac που το βρισκει αυτοματα εφοσον συνδεθει συσκευη επανω του και για το up & για το down ... αλλα η θα εχεις το qos σε χρηση η το αλλο

αν εχεις το qos εχει και εκει περιορισμο ταχυτητας αλλα με αλλη χρηση

- - - Updated - - -

αν θελεις και το qos ανοιχτο (επειδη δεν δουλευεουν ταυτοχρονα bandwidth limit & traditional qos  και θα δεις κατι τετοιο) αλλα και το qos ανοιχτο παλι γινεται με αλλον τροπο
δες φωτο

----------


## laniel

καλησπερα βρηκα αυτες τις ερωτησεις σχετικα με το  batriwth limiter εδω https://community.netgear.com/t5/Nig...ce/td-p/501259
και εδω η απαντηση http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/de...4299/related/1
πως το βλεπεις babis3g?

----------


## babis3g

στο πρωτο λινκ του λεει οτι εξαρταται απο τον μοντεμ ραουτερ
στο δευτερο λεει οτι γινεται αλλα πρεπει να ορισεις μεσω qos πρωτα priorities low high κλπ και μετα να ορισεις τις συσκευες μεσω low high κλπ
δεν φαινεται δυσκολο και θα δουλεψει ... δηλαδη θα κοψει κατα % ταχυτητα απο τις συσκευες
αν βαλεις το qos low πχ στη φωτο με το ασος στα 20% αν καποιος εχει 100 mbps με 20% low θα εχει 20 mbps speed
οποτε πανω κατω ναι γινεται μεσω qos (θα το μαθεις ευκολα)

δεν εχει ομως ρυθμιση συγκεκριμενη (αν θελεις κατι πιο απλο) με κοφτη ταχυτητας σαν τα asus / draytek που οριζεις νουμερο ταχυτητας απ εθθειας και τελειωσες ... απλα το λεω γιατι μερικα μοντεμ εκτος απο το qos (που γινεται αυτο που θελεις) εχουν συγκεκριμενη ρυθμιση για bandwidth manage/limiter αν αυτο ψαχνεις

----------


## laniel

ok παντως ειμαι σε μεγαλο διλημα ποιο απ τα δυο να παρω, εγω 27 του μηνα θα παραγγειλω ενα απ τα δυο μηπως εχουμε κανενα link για παραγγελια απ εξω? (λινκ και για το asus και για το netgear) επισης με τελνετ δεν καταφερα να συνδεθω για να δω το dslam με το zte λογω κλειδωματος τελνετ αλλα ουτε και με ενα 585 v8 της 4νετ με αλλο firmware αυτο της τεχνικολορ

----------


## babis3g

κοιτα να μην σε μπερδευω

αν ψαχνεις κριτιριο την γραμμη το νετγκιαρ ειναι πιο σταθερο (πιο σταθερο σνρ / λιγοτερα λαθη) για εμενα ... με το ασος υπαρχει περιπτωση να χασεις 1-2 mbps αν αυτο σε καιει
σε οτι κεντρο πεσεις νομιζω το ιδιο ισχυει

αν ψαχνεις ρυθμισεις πχ qos  / περιορισμους μεσα στο δικτυο και να δεις τι γινεται στο δικτυο σου ... το ασος νομιζω ειναι καλυτερο ... βλεπεις σε ποια σελιδα μπαινει ο καθε χρηστης, και εχει πολυ φοβερο qos με κοφτες ταχυτητων ... αυτοματη επιλογη για ρυθμιση συσκευων αναλογα να παιζουν παιχνιδια κλπ
δυνατοτητα παρακολουθησεις το activity χρηστων (σε μερικους δεν αρεσει λογω προσωπικων δεδομενων) 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...8&d=1428931807
live traffic monitor
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1425332974
aiprotection (ισως δεν λεει και πολλα γιατι στελνει στην trendmicro πληροφοριες)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1428931806
adaptive qos
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...6&d=1428931803
traffic analyser θα ερθει συντομα
http://assets.hardwarezone.com/img/2...c-analyzer.png

ομως η προσφορα του ασος στα 170 ευρω απο το εσοπ περασε ... θα αργησει πιστευω να ξαναμπει σε τετοια προσφορα αν μπορεις να περιμενεις
δεν λεει για 200-220 που το εχουν εδω

ξερω ειναι διλημμα γιατι δεν ειναι ολα τελεια ... καπου κατι εχει το ενα που δεν εχει το αλλο ... τα ζυγιζεις και αποφασιζεις, μην βιαστεις

----------


## achillesgk

> ok παντως ειμαι σε μεγαλο διλημα ποιο απ τα δυο να παρω, εγω 27 του μηνα θα παραγγειλω ενα απ τα δυο μηπως εχουμε κανενα link για παραγγελια απ εξω? (λινκ και για το asus και για το netgear) επισης με τελνετ δεν καταφερα να συνδεθω για να δω το dslam με το zte λογω κλειδωματος τελνετ αλλα ουτε και με ενα 585 v8 της 4νετ με αλλο firmware αυτο της τεχνικολορ


Αν πας για το netgear κρίμα να χάσεις την προσφορά. Κάνε την αγορά κι θα έχεις 5 μέρες να το πληρώσεις.
http://www.amazon.it/Netgear-D7000-1...ct_top?ie=UTF8

----------


## babis3g

135 ευρω .. εστω 140 με ταχυδρομιο, παρε το με κλειστα ματια ... 1 GiGa ram ... εχει και περιορισμο στην ταχυτητα μεσω qos ... καποιος θα σε βοηθησει να το σεταρεις

----------


## laniel

Καλημερα δεν αντεξα τελικα και εκανα την αγορα, τωρα πως θα γινει η πληρωμη την πεμπτη ξερει κανεις;

----------


## achillesgk

> Καλημερα δεν αντεξα τελικα και εκανα την αγορα, τωρα πως θα γινει η πληρωμη την πεμπτη ξερει κανεις;


Εγώ πλήρωσα με πιστωτική της alpha bank (visa).

----------


## spyridop

> Εγώ πλήρωσα με πιστωτική της alpha bank (visa).


Καλημέρα, σου έχει έρθει ακόμα μήνυμα ότι έγινε η αποστολή (χρέωση της κάρτας)?
Ρωτώ γιατί πριν λίγο παρήγγειλα το Netgear D6400 από το amazon.fr με Alpha Bank Amex και φοβάμαι μην φάω άκυρο λόγω cc...

----------


## babis3g

Μακαρι να σου πανε ολα καλα και αν με το καλο, κανε ενα review του D6400, θα εισαι ο πρωτος

----------


## spyridop

> Μακαρι να σου πανε ολα καλα και αν με το καλο, κανε ενα review του D6400, θα εισαι ο πρωτος


Μπάμπη ευχαριστώ πολύ, υπέκυψα, τελική τιμή με μεταφορικά 120 € (προσφορά για λίγη ώρα), ήθελα καιρό τώρα να δοκιμάσω ένα καλό router με το Broadcom BCM63168

----------


## babis3g

φιλε δεν δουλεyω τωρα (καπου φταιω και εγω να μην βαζω την κριση) αλλιως πριν επερνα για πλακα
θα επερνα το d6400 η το D7000 αλλα καποια στιγμη θα φερει και η ασος ενα οποτε δεν χαλαω τα λιγοστα που εμειναν για αλλο τωρα ... αργοτερα με το καλο

Να ρωτησω off topic ... βλεπω στο προφιλ εχεις vodafone ... ξερεις με τι κεντο παιζει εκει που εισαι? τα ασος το λενε αν εχεις και βαλε κανα review

----------


## spyridop

> Να ρωτησω off topic ... βλεπω στο προφιλ εχεις vodafone ... ξερεις με τι κεντο παιζει εκει που εισαι? τα ασος το λενε αν εχεις και βαλε κανα review


Μπάμπη είμαι σε Globespan. Είχα το DSL-AC68U, έδινε υψηλό συγχρονισμό, αλλά δεν κρατούσε σταθερή τη γραμμή, έριχνε πολύ το SNR και έβγαζε πολλά λάθη κι έτσι το πούλησα...
Νίκος

----------


## babis3g

> Μπάμπη είμαι σε Globespan. Είχα το DSL-AC68U, έδινε υψηλό συγχρονισμό, αλλά δεν κρατούσε σταθερή τη γραμμή, έριχνε πολύ το SNR και έβγαζε πολλά λάθη κι έτσι το πούλησα...
> Νίκος


οκ ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια  :Smile: 
το ασος εχει ρυθμιση σνρ, μπορουσες να ανεβασεις το σνρ (χασιμο ταχυτητας) για σταθεροτητα

το ac68u εχει mediatek που εστω και αν δεν του φαινεται σε μερικες γραμμες , ειναι σεταρισμενα πολυ ψηλα οποτε λιγο χαμηλωμα στο snr βοηθαει για να μην κανει διακοπες η πολλα λαθη στη γραμμη

τους εχω πει την γνωμη μου οτι να το εχουν ψηλα κοστιζει αταθεια και οι χρηστες εχουν θεματα & αποσυνδεσεις αλλα τελος παντων ετσι τα θλεουν και ο κοσμος κρινει
ομως εχει ρυθμιση να αποφεχτουν οι αποσυνδεσεις

----------


## achillesgk

> Καλημέρα, σου έχει έρθει ακόμα μήνυμα ότι έγινε η αποστολή (χρέωση της κάρτας)?
> Ρωτώ γιατί πριν λίγο παρήγγειλα το Netgear D6400 από το amazon.fr με Alpha Bank Amex και φοβάμαι μην φάω άκυρο λόγω cc...


Περίπου σε μια ώρα εμφανίστηκε η δέσμευση στο e-banking. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα υπήρχε θέμα. Το netgear extender ex7000 έβαλα να μου το πληρώσει ένας φίλος από Αγγλία. 148 για το D7000 και 120 για το ex7000.  Από Ελλάδα θα ήθελα χοντρικά 100 ευρώ ακόμη.

----------


## spyridop

> Περίπου σε μια ώρα εμφανίστηκε η δέσμευση στο e-banking. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα υπήρχε θέμα. Το netgear extender ex7000 έβαλα να μου το πληρώσει ένας φίλος από Αγγλία. 148 για το D7000 και 120 για το ex7000.  Από Ελλάδα θα ήθελα χοντρικά 100 ευρώ ακόμη.


Ωραίος, μόλις τσέκαρα κι εγώ το e-banking και εμφανίστηκε δέσμευση του ποσού, πάμε καλά!!

----------


## achillesgk

> καλημερα, ξερει κανεις αν το D7000 εχει bandwidth limiter?


Δες από την 160 σελίδα και κάτω. 

http://www.downloads.netgear.com/fil...01July2015.pdf

Chapter 6  Optimize Performance
Optimize Traffic with QoS.....160
Manage Default and Custom QoS Rules.....161
Add a Custom QoS Rule for a Service or Application.....161
Add a Custom QoS Rule for a Device....163
Change a QoS Rule or Change the Priority for a Rule.....165
Remove a QoS Rule.....167
Remove All QoS Rules.....167
Manage Uplink Bandwidth Control.....168
Manage Wi-Fi Multimedia Quality of Service.....169
Manage Implicit Beamforming.....170
Improve Network Connections with Universal Plug and Play.....171

----------


## laniel

> Δες από την 160 σελίδα και κάτω. 
> 
> http://www.downloads.netgear.com/fil...01July2015.pdf
> 
> Chapter 6  Optimize Performance
> Optimize Traffic with QoS.....160
> Manage Default and Custom QoS Rules.....161
> Add a Custom QoS Rule for a Service or Application.....161
> Add a Custom QoS Rule for a Device....163
> ...


ευχαριστω πολυ φιλαρακι θα το μελετησω

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν πας για το netgear κρίμα να χάσεις την προσφορά. Κάνε την αγορά κι θα έχεις 5 μέρες να το πληρώσεις.
> http://www.amazon.it/Netgear-D7000-1...ct_top?ie=UTF8


καλημερα μια ερωτηση, εκανα την παραγγελια και μου ρθε mail ευχαριστουμε για την παραγγελια σας στοιχεια παραγγελιας κτλ. εμενα η καρτα θα εχει χρηματα μεσα την πεμπτη, οταν λες 5 μερες για το πληρωσω τι ενοεις οτι αυτοματα θα τα τραβηξει οταν δει οτι εγω εχω βαλει χρηματα μεσα στην καρτα? δεν μου εχει πουθενα καποιο κουμπι που να λεει πληρωσε τωρα ή κατι που να λεει για πληρωμη

----------


## achillesgk

Λογικά θα προσπαθήσει να πάρει τα λεφτά και όταν δεν τα βρει θα σου στείλει email ότι η πληρωμή απέτυχε και να την ξανακάνεις. Αν μπεις στο λογαριασμό σου και πας στη παραγγελία τι γράφει?

----------


## laniel

> Λογικά θα προσπαθήσει να πάρει τα λεφτά και όταν δεν τα βρει θα σου στείλει email ότι η πληρωμή απέτυχε και να την ξανακάνεις. Αν μπεις στο λογαριασμό σου και πας στη παραγγελία τι γράφει?


ναι ηρθε email τωρα που λεει οτι απετυχε η πληρωμη και να ξαναπροσπαθησω, εγω ομως θα το κανω αυριο μετα τις 6 το απογευμα τοτε θα εχει χρηματα μεσα η καρτα. πιστευω να προλαβω και να μην ακυρωσουνε την παραγγελια ε?

----------


## achillesgk

Στο mail δεν γράφει ότι έχεις  5 μέρες?

----------


## laniel

Δεν το προσεξα αυτο ειναι και ιταλικα παντως εχει ενα κουμπι που σε παει να ξανακανεις την πληρωμη

----------


## achillesgk

google translate  :Smile:

----------


## laniel

ok πληρωσα τωρα αναμενουμε ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια

----------


## laniel

στο web banking ακομη δεν φενεται κινηση για δεσμευση του ποσου απο amazon.it και επισης στην κατασταση της παραγγελιας μου λεει οτι δεν εχει αποσταλει. 
απλα ενημερωτηκα

----------


## spyridop

> στο web banking ακομη δεν φενεται κινηση για δεσμευση του ποσου απο amazon.it και επισης στην κατασταση της παραγγελιας μου λεει οτι δεν εχει αποσταλει. 
> απλα ενημερωτηκα


Κάνε λίγη υπομονή. Αν δεν έρθει mail ότι απέτυχε η πληρωμή, όλα καλά.

----------


## laniel

> Κάνε λίγη υπομονή. Αν δεν έρθει mail ότι απέτυχε η πληρωμή, όλα καλά.


ok thanks θα περιμενω

----------


## laniel

Καλημερα παιδια τελικα χθες δεσμευτηκαν τα χρηματα απο amazon.it  μου ρθε και mail οτι ολα οκ, επιςης αλλαξα την αποστολη σε express και γραφει  αναμενεται παραδοση πεμπτη ειναι δυνατον  μαλλον την αλλη πεμπτη ενοει. Γνωριζει κανεις  αν στελνουν με ελτα ή με καποια courier και με ποια;
Περιμενουμε λοιπον

----------


## achillesgk

Πρώτα ήρθε το netgear extender ex7000. Το πήρα για να ανατικαταστήσω το τιμιότατο netgear wn2500rp (ήθελα να δοκιμάσω την gigabit θύρα). Νομίζω το παλιό πατούσε καλύτερα με το draytek. Περιμένω και το modem για περισσότερες δοκιμές. Μέσω του 2500rp η ταχύτητα μεταξύ του media player και του nas φτάνει τα 60 Mbps ενώ μέσω του ex7000 πάνω από 30 δεν πιάνει. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί.  Η σύνδεση είναι η ίδια.

----------


## tonygrunt

> Καλημερα παιδια τελικα χθες δεσμευτηκαν τα χρηματα απο amazon.it  μου ρθε και mail οτι ολα οκ, επιςης αλλαξα την αποστολη σε express και γραφει  αναμενεται παραδοση πεμπτη ειναι δυνατον  μαλλον την αλλη πεμπτη ενοει. Γνωριζει κανεις  αν στελνουν με ελτα ή με καποια courier και με ποια;
> Περιμενουμε λοιπον


Ένα switch που παρήγγειλα από Amazon.it και έρχεται από την αποθήκη της Ιταλίας, το στέλνουν με DHL. Αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο, γιατί μπορεί κάτι να το παραγγείλεις από Ιταλία και να στον στείλουν από την αποθήκη της Βρετανίας που έρχεται συνήθως μέσω UPS. Και μετά υπάρχει και η περίπτωση των Amazon sellers που ή το στέλνουν αυτοί με courier, ή το στέλνουν σε μία αποθήκη της Amazon για το στείλει αυτή.

Eάν έχει ξεκινήσει η αποστολή, μπορείς να μπεις μέσα στο account σου και να δεις το courier που χρησιμοποιήται και το tracking number.

----------


## laniel

> Ένα switch που παρήγγειλα από Amazon.it και έρχεται από την αποθήκη της Ιταλίας, το στέλνουν με DHL. Αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο, γιατί μπορεί κάτι να το παραγγείλεις από Ιταλία και να στον στείλουν από την αποθήκη της Βρετανίας που έρχεται συνήθως μέσω UPS. Και μετά υπάρχει και η περίπτωση των Amazon sellers που ή το στέλνουν αυτοί με courier, ή το στέλνουν σε μία αποθήκη της Amazon για το στείλει αυτή.
> 
> Eάν έχει ξεκινήσει η αποστολή, μπορείς να μπεις μέσα στο account σου και να δεις το courier που χρησιμοποιήται και το tracking number.


καλημερα ναι το ειδα ειναι με την ups αναχωριση λεει απο μιλανο και παραδοση τεταρτη

----------


## laniel

καλημερα παιδια μου ηρθε το D7000 απο amazon το εγκατεστησα μια χαρα εκανα ολες τις ρυθμισεις, απλα μου κλειδωσε στα 9.500 ενω περιμενα παραπανω. το noise margin 10,9 και το line atten 35,5 
εχει το d7000 snr tweak?
παντως φενεται πολυ καλο το d7000

Edit:
ειδα αυτο http://forum.kitz.co.uk/index.php/to...1.25/wap2.html που αναφερει ο φιλος μπαμπης στο ποστ 13 αλλα εχω κολησει στο βημα 9, δεν καταλαβαινω τι ενοει (DSL Stats, And go to config page) δεν βλεπω στο μενου του d7000 τετοια επιλογη καμια βοηθεια?

----------


## babis3g

> καλημερα παιδια μου ηρθε το D7000 απο amazon το εγκατεστησα μια χαρα εκανα ολες τις ρυθμισεις, απλα μου κλειδωσε στα 9.500 ενω περιμενα παραπανω. το noise margin 10,9 και το line atten 35,5 
> εχει το d7000 snr tweak?
> παντως φενεται πολυ καλο το d7000
> 
> Edit:
> ειδα αυτο http://forum.kitz.co.uk/index.php/to...1.25/wap2.html που αναφερει ο φιλος μπαμπης στο ποστ 13 αλλα εχω κολησει στο βημα 9, δεν καταλαβαινω τι ενοει (DSL Stats, And go to config page) δεν βλεπω στο μενου του d7000 τετοια επιλογη καμια βοηθεια?


αν καταφερεις και μπεις με τελνετ γραψε την εντολη
adsl info --vendor
αυτη θα δειξει με τι τσιπακι παιζει ο παροχος στην περιοχη σου
snr margin 10,9 sto down μου φαινεται καποιο κλειδωμενο προφιλ και για αυτο η χαμηλη ταχυτητα συνηθως οι παροχοι δινουν 6-9 db

εχει snr tweak που τα δινει η broadcom μεσω τελνετ αλλα η νετγκιαρ τα εχει κλειδωμενα
επισης εχε υποψην φιλος που ξεκλειδωσε το τελνετ και πηρε προσβαση δεν δουλεψε το snr tweak με vdsl
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...&postcount=398
μπορει γιατι ο φιλος ειχε κλειδωμενο προφιλ η bug στο μοντεμ
Πανω σε αυτο (αν δεν παρεις προσβαση η κλειδωμενο προφιλ) η καλυτερη λυση ειναι τηλεφωνημα στο παροχο να στο χαμηλωσει

----------


## laniel

> αν καταφερεις και μπεις με τελνετ γραψε την εντολη
> adsl info --vendor
> αυτη θα δειξει με τι τσιπακι παιζει ο παροχος στην περιοχη σου
> snr margin 10,9 sto down μου φαινεται καποιο κλειδωμενο προφιλ και για αυτο η χαμηλη ταχυτητα συνηθως οι παροχοι δινουν 6-9 db
> 
> εχει snr tweak που τα δινει η broadcom μεσω τελνετ αλλα η νετγκιαρ τα εχει κλειδωμενα
> επισης εχε υποψην φιλος που ξεκλειδωσε το τελνετ και πηρε προσβαση δεν δουλεψε το snr tweak με vdsl
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...&postcount=398
> μπορει γιατι ο φιλος ειχε κλειδωμενο προφιλ η bug στο μοντεμ
> Πανω σε αυτο (αν δεν παρεις προσβαση η κλειδωμενο προφιλ) η καλυτερη λυση ειναι τηλεφωνημα στο παροχο να στο χαμηλωσει


φιλε Μπαμπη ξερω σιγουρα οτι ειμαι σε ξεκλειδωτο προφιλ οτε και η γραμμη μου ειναι adsl και επισης με το dgn3500 και με amod firmware εριξα το snr και κλειδωσε ακομη και με 14500 αλλα δεν ηταν σταθερη η γραμμη και το πηγα σταθερα στα 12500
τωρα το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να μπω με τελνετ στο d7000 κολαω εκει για το ποιο user και password θελει εκανα αυτο http://forum.kitz.co.uk/index.php/to...1.25/wap2.html που αναφερεις αλλα εχω κολησει στο βημα 9, δεν καταλαβαινω τι ενοει (DSL Stats, And go to config page) δεν βλεπω στο μενου του d7000 τετοια επιλογη και ετσι δεν μπορω να μπω στο τελνετ

----------


## babis3g

> φιλε Μπαμπη ξερω σιγουρα οτι ειμαι σε ξεκλειδωτο προφιλ οτε και η γραμμη μου ειναι adsl και επισης με το dgn3500 και με amod firmware εριξα το snr και κλειδωσε ακομη και με 14500 αλλα δεν ηταν σταθερη η γραμμη και το πηγα σταθερα στα 12500
> τωρα το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να μπω με τελνετ στο d7000 κολαω εκει για το ποιο user και password θελει εκανα αυτο http://forum.kitz.co.uk/index.php/to...1.25/wap2.html που αναφερεις αλλα εχω κολησει στο βημα 9, δεν καταλαβαινω τι ενοει (DSL Stats, And go to config page) δεν βλεπω στο μενου του d7000 τετοια επιλογη και ετσι δεν μπορω να μπω στο τελνετ


για το τελνετ δες με αναλογο μοντελο εδω μερικου τροπους να μπεις (γιατι απο μοντελο σε μοντελο μπορει να διαφερει)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...05#post5835905

για το 7000 δες και εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...63#post5827963

το λινκ που εβαλες δεν το καταλαβα ... αλλα το dslstast ειναι tool και αναφερεται στο configuration page εκει που βαζουμε τα κωδικα
(εχε υποψην μπορει να μην δουλεψει -δες το πρωτο λινκ- γιατι ισως να μην υποστηριζεται ακομα η σειρα των D)
οπως αν κανεις user name / pass στο web server μπορεις να παρακολουθεις την γραμμη μεσω remote server

και μιας και το τοπικ ειναι asus vs netgear ... οσοι θελετε να παιξετε με την γραμμη ... παιρνετε τα ασος
καποτε και αυτα στα Ελληνικα μαγαζια βγαινουν προσφορα
εχουν ολες τις ρυθμισεις ετοιμες χωρις να θελουν κοπλα, τουλς, τελνετ κλπ ολα μεσα στο μενου ετοιμα  :Wink:

----------


## laniel

> για το τελνετ δες με αναλογο μοντελο εδω μερικου τροπους να μπεις (γιατι απο μοντελο σε μοντελο μπορει να διαφερει)
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...05#post5835905
> 
> για το 7000 δες και εδω
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...63#post5827963
> 
> το λινκ που εβαλες δεν το καταλαβα ... αλλα το dslstast ειναι tool και αναφερεται στο configuration page εκει που βαζουμε τα κωδικα
> (εχε υποψην μπορει να μην δουλεψει -δες το πρωτο λινκ- γιατι ισως να μην υποστηριζεται ακομα η σειρα των D)
> οπως αν κανεις user name / pass στο web server μπορεις να παρακολουθεις την γραμμη μεσω remote server
> ...


http://forum.kitz.co.uk/index.php?topic=15601.25;wap2
για δοκιμασε τωρα το λινκ ξανα, δεν μπορω να μπω με τιποτα στο τελνετ μπαμπη. ειχαμε πει σε προηγουμενα ποστ αν θυμασε να καταληξω στο d7000 επειδη τεριαζει στο dslam το broadcom

----------


## babis3g

> http://forum.kitz.co.uk/index.php?topic=15601.25;wap2
> για δοκιμασε τωρα το λινκ ξανα, δεν μπορω να μπω με τιποτα στο τελνετ μπαμπη. ειχαμε πει σε προηγουμενα ποστ αν θυμασε να καταληξω στο d7000 επειδη τεριαζει στο dslam το broadcom


τωρα φαινεται ... στο βημα 9 λεει 
πρεπει να μπεις στο dslstats tool και να διαλεξεις ενα απο τα μοντελα netgear και να σβησεις τα username pass, μετα πατας το play
(configuration>login)
και προσθετω εγω σε καποια αλλα μοντελα πρεπει να ξερεις το CLI command prefix ... + το command shell (αλλα με το D 7000 δεν λεει o kitz να τικαρουμε και CLI / shell commands)
τα εκανες και δεν δουλευει? φαινεται απλο ο kitz που σχετικα τον ξερω απο παλια (απο τα φορoυμ που ημουν και εγω Αγγλια) δεν νομιζω να λεει λαθος

ναι ειπα και επιμενω οτι εφοσον ειναι broadcom μοντεμ ... με οτε (αλλα καποιες φορες o οτε παιζει και με ikanos/globespan κεντρα) ειναι το καλυτερο
αλλα και ο οτε να μην εχει broadcom παλι ειναι απο τα πιο σταθερα τσιπκια τα broadcom η σε αυτη τη περιπτωση τα D7000 ...
δεν σου κανει αποσυνδεσεις?
αν εχει θεμα στην ταχυτητα τοτε η το κεντρο οτε δεν ειναι broadcom (σπανια) η το λογισμικο του netgear θελει φτιαξιμο στα dsl drivers
Επισης λεω πιο πισω οτι το νετγκιαρ εχει κλειδωμενο τελνετ ενω το ασος ολα μεσα ετοιμα

----------


## laniel

> τωρα φαινεται ... στο βημα 9 λεει 
> πρεπει να μπεις στο dslstats tool και να διαλεξεις ενα απο τα μοντελα netgear και να σβησεις τα username pass, μετα πατας το play
> (configuration>login)
> και προσθετω εγω σε καποια αλλα μοντελα πρεπει να ξερεις το CLI command prefix ... + το command shell (αλλα με το D 7000 δεν λεει o kitz να τικαρουμε και CLI / shell commands)
> τα εκανες και δεν δουλευει? φαινεται απλο ο kitz που σχετικα τον ξερω απο παλια (απο τα φορoυμ που ημουν και εγω Αγγλια) δεν νομιζω να λεει λαθος
> 
> ναι ειπα και επιμενω οτι εφοσον ειναι broadcom μοντεμ ... με οτε (αλλα καποιες φορες o οτε παιζει και με ikanos/globespan κεντρα) ειναι το καλυτερο
> αλλα και ο οτε να μην εχει broadcom παλι ειναι απο τα πιο σταθερα τσιπκια τα broadcom η σε αυτη τη περιπτωση τα D7000 ...
> δεν σου κανει αποσυνδεσεις?
> ...


δυστηχως δεν δουλευει το εκανα με ολα τα μοντελα netgear αλλα τιποτα

----------


## babis3g

μπορει να φταιει το λογισμικο, παιξε με κανα παλιο/καινουριο αλλα δεν ξερω αν αξιζει τοση φασαρια
Χωρις να θελω να σε απογοητευσω ... αντε πως το ξεκλειδωνεις να αλλαχτει το σνρ και αλλαζει (γιατι ακουω απο μερικους ουτε αυτο γινεται ... εγω βαλει λινκ πιο πισω απο χρηστη Αγγλια με vdsl συνδεση) ... αν η εντολη που κανει save me telnet δεν δουλεψει (εφοσον ξεκλειδωθει) για να κρατησει μονιμα την εντολη ... τοτε ολα αυτα θα πρεπει να τα κανεις απο την αρχη δηλαδη αν θελει καποιος να ριξει το σνρ για παραπανω ταχυτητα, γιατι συνηθως (βαση εμπειριας με τα προηγουμενα μοντελα των νετγκιαρ) μετα απο επανακινηση/DC δεν μενουν στην flash memory
Οταν δουλευαν τα τουλ (στα πιο παλια μοντελα) τοτε αυτο κραταγε save τις εντολες στην flash μηνημη του μοντεμ

----------


## laniel

λοιπον μ αυτη τη μεθοδο δουλεψε
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...70#post5808170

και εδωσα αυτη την εντολη
adslctl info --stats
και πηρα αυτο
D7000 login: root

#
# adslctl info --stats
adslctl: ADSL driver and PHY status
Status: Showtime
Last Retrain Reason:    8000
Last initialization procedure status:   0
Max:    Upstream rate = 1219 Kbps, Downstream rate = 10036 Kbps
Bearer: 0, Upstream rate = 1023 Kbps, Downstream rate = 10527 Kbps

Link Power State:       L0
Mode:                   ADSL2+ AnnexM EU-60
TPS-TC:                 ATM Mode(0x0)
Trellis:                U:ON /D:ON
Line Status:            No Defect
Training Status:        Showtime
                Down            Up
SNR (dB):        7.9             11.7
Attn(dB):        35.5            23.7
Pwr(dBm):        19.5            12.4

                        ADSL2 framing
                        Bearer 0
MSGc:           51              11
B:              187             31
M:              1               1
T:              2               4
R:              0               0
S:              0.5699          0.9922
L:              2639            258
D:              1               1

                        Counters
                        Bearer 0
SF:             1323334         279590
SFErr:          541             0
RS:             0               739392
RSCorr:         0               0
RSUnCorr:       0               0

                        Bearer 0
HEC:            1451            0
OCD:            25              0
LCD:            25              0
Total Cells:    533702862               51893604
Data Cells:     5781119         525215
Drop Cells:     0
Bit Errors:     66938           0

ES:             450             0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            52              52
AS:             21494

                        Bearer 0
INP:            0.00            0.00
INPRein:        0.00            0.00
delay:          0               0
PER:            16.24           16.86
OR:             28.07           8.06
AgR:            10514.92        1027.98

Bitswap:        3007/3050               3/3

Total time = 5 hours 59 min 6 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            541             0
ES:             450             0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            52              52
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
Latest 15 minutes time = 14 min 6 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            27              0
ES:             20              0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
Previous 15 minutes time = 15 min 0 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            19              0
ES:             16              0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           N/A
Latest 1 day time = 5 hours 59 min 6 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            541             0
ES:             450             0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            52              52
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
Previous 1 day time = 0 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            0               0
ES:             0               0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
Since Link time = 5 hours 58 min 13 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            541             0
ES:             450             0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
NTR: mipsCntAtNtr=0 ncoCntAtNtr=0
#
#

- - - Updated - - -

τωρα τι κανω για να ανεβασω λιγο την γραμμη φιλε Μπαμπη?

στο απο πανω ποστ σορυ για την μακρυσκελη επικολληση αλλα δεν ξερω πως μπαινει το spoiler

----------


## babis3g

ωραια, βαλε και την εντολη (αν δουλεψει) να δουμε με τι παιζει το κεντρο οτε
adslctl info --vendor

----------


## laniel

> ωραια, βαλε και την εντολη (αν δουλεψει) να δουμε με τι παιζει το κεντρο οτε
> adslctl info --vendor


αυτα μου βγαλε μπαμπη

# adslctl info --vendor
adslctl: ADSL driver and PHY status
Status: Showtime
Last Retrain Reason:    8000
Last initialization procedure status:   0
Max:    Upstream rate = 1204 Kbps, Downstream rate = 9408 Kbps
Bearer: 0, Upstream rate = 1023 Kbps, Downstream rate = 10527 Kbps

ChipSet Vendor Id:      BDCM:0x939e
ChipSet VersionNumber:  0x939e
ChipSet SerialNumber:

----------


## babis3g

> ChipSet Vendor Id: BDCM:0x939e


εισαι broadcom dslam και οπως καταλαβες οι εντολες να μπεις στο μοντεμ ειναι απο την broadcom αρα και το μοντεμ
Αν εχει ςχαμμηλη ταχυτητα κατι στο λογισμικο του μοντεμ στο dsl driver, ισως φιλτρο (δοκιμασε αλλο)

----------


## laniel

Φιλτρο εβαλα αυτο που ειχε μεσα το κουτι του μοντεμ σημερα, τωρα σπο το τελνετ μπορω  να κατεβασω λιγο  το snr για ν ανεβει λιγο η ταχυτητα;

----------


## babis3g

> Φιλτρο εβαλα αυτο που ειχε μεσα το κουτι του μοντεμ σημερα, τωρα σπο το τελνετ μπορω  να κατεβασω λιγο  το snr για ν ανεβει λιγο η ταχυτητα;


εγω με το dgn 2200 ειδα 1,5 mbps διαφορα οτν εβαλα αλλο φιλτρο ενω πριν ηταν μονο ενα απλο σπλιτερ επανω
απλα λεω την εμπειρια μουν , αν ισχυει το ιδιο και για το D7000

ναι αν δουλεψουν οι εντολες παιρνει αλλαγη σνρ
για να ριξεις το σνρ κατα 3 db τοτε βαζεις
adslctl configure --snr 50
η
Lower by 1.5 dB	75
Lower by 3.0 dB	50
Lower by 4.5 dB	25
Lower by 6.0 dB	65550

για να κρατησει την εντολη μονιμα (αν δουλεψει και να μην τα κανεις ολα απο την αρχη αν γινει επανκινηση/dc) τοτε βαζεις το
adslctl profile --save

----------


## laniel

Οκ τωρα κοπηκε το ρευμα  εδω στη περιοχη και γραφω απ το κινητο σε λιγο που θα ρθει θα  δοκιμασω και επανερχομαι

----------


## babis3g

φαινεσαι ομως σε περιορισμενο προφιλ (βαση του σνρ στα 11,7) ισως να μην δουλεψει ... αναμενουμε νεα γιατι θα εισαι ο πρωτος που το δοκιμασε με αυτο το μοντελο

----------


## laniel

λοιπον μπαμπη φενεται οτι ανεβηκε η γραμμη με την εντολη δες τα στατιστικα

ομως δεν κανει save μου βγαζει αυτο
D7000 login: root

#
# adslctl configure --snr 50
#
# adslctl profile --save
adslctl --save is only supported from Linux404 on ward
#
#

----------


## babis3g

ωραια, δουλευει η εντολη ...μπορει να εισαι τυχερος και να την κρατησει στην μνημη αυτο το μοντελο
αν οχι τα ξανακανεις απο την αρχη
δεν ξερω καποια αλλη εντολη που να αποθηκευει την εντολη μονιμα αφου δεν πιανει η συγκεκριμενη
μεγεια και καλοριζικο

για τις αλλες εντολες αν γραψεις help / adsl help πρεπει να βγουν μερικες

----------


## laniel

και τωρα μολις αλλαξα ενα αλλο φιλτρο που ειχα και εβγαλα αυτο που ειχε το κουτι μεσα

----------


## babis3g

σου λεω sta broadcom καποιες φορες βαση δικης μου εμπειριας παιζει ρολο και το φιλτρο
καλα πηγες απο τα 9 μεχρι τα 13 .. επλιζω να μεινει σταθερη η συνδεση

----------


## laniel

> ωραια, δουλευει η εντολη ...μπορει να εισαι τυχερος και να την κρατησει στην μνημη αυτο το μοντελο
> αν οχι τα ξανακανεις απο την αρχη
> δεν ξερω καποια αλλη εντολη που να αποθηκευει την εντολη μονιμα αφου δεν πιανει η συγκεκριμενη
> μεγεια και καλοριζικο
> 
> για τις αλλες εντολες αν γραψεις help / adsl help πρεπει να βγουν μερικες


θα κανω μια επανεκινηση τωρα το ρουτερ και επανερχομαι

- - - Updated - - -

οχι δεν κανει save τελικα μετα απο επανεκινηση του ρουτερ, με την αλλαγη του φιλτρου πηρα τα παρακατω χωρις πειραγμα snr.
αν μπορεις Μπαμπη να μου πεις ενα καλο φιλτρο να παραγγειλω 


- - - Updated - - -




> σου λεω sta broadcom καποιες φορες βαση δικης μου εμπειριας παιζει ρολο και το φιλτρο
> καλα πηγες απο τα 9 μεχρι τα 13 .. επλιζω να μεινει σταθερη η συνδεση


ναι τωρα το ξανακανα και ειναι στα 13647. μακαρι να μεινει σταθερη και πες μου και για κανενα καλο φιλτρο να παρω σε παρακαλω

----------


## babis3g

εε φιλτρο τι να σου πω ... καλο δεν υπαρχει (εκτος εμ την εννοια απο υλικα), παρε 2-3 φτηνα και δες πιο κανει πιο καλη δουλεια
εγω εχω ενα απο τον κοτσοβολο belkin (12 ευρω ειχε) και ταιριαζε καλα με το νετγκιαρ 2200
Νομιζω αυτο που εβαλες τελευταια φαινεται ειναι το καλυτερο, μην περιμενεις παραπνω απο τα φιλτρα

----------


## laniel

να και ενα speedtest

φιλε Μπαμπη θελω να σ ευχαριστησω θερμα για τον χρονο σου που μου προσφερες και για ολα οσα μου μαθες σημερα! :Smile: 
Να σαι καλα ρε φιλε! Σ ευχαριστω πολυ! :One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

τιποτα, οτι ξερω λεω ... και εσυ να εισαι καλα και να το χαιρεσαι, ειναι δυνατο μοντεμ

----------


## laniel

> τιποτα, οτι ξερω λεω ... και εσυ να εισαι καλα και να το χαιρεσαι, ειναι δυνατο μοντεμ


ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε

----------


## babis3g

αλλο ενα κολπακι αν πιασει στην αποσταση που εισαι, πρεπει
αυριο κατα μεσημερι που ειναι πιο λιγη υγρασια και πιο λιγοι στην γραμμη απο οτι τετοια ωρα, δωσε του μια επανακινηση, μπορει να παει 14
ακυρη η επανκινηση γιατι θα χασει την τελνετ εντολη, βγαλε το απο την πριζα και ξαβαλε το

----------


## laniel

> αλλο ενα κολπακι αν πιασει στην αποσταση που εισαι, πρεπει
> αυριο κατα μεσημερι που ειναι πιο λιγη υγρασια και πιο λιγοι στην γραμμη απο οτι τετοια ωρα, δωσε του μια επανακινηση, μπορει να παει 14
> ακυρη η επανκινηση γιατι θα χασει την τελνετ εντολη, βγαλε το απο την πριζα και ξαβαλε το


ok θα το κανω, α δηλαδη αν κλεισει απο το κουμπι ή κοπει το ρευμα τοτε παραμενει η ρυθμιση? μονο οταν κανουμε εμεις επανεκινιση τοτε χανεται?

----------


## babis3g

οταν κοπει το ρευμα η κλεισει μονο του για επανακινηση απο bug η χρειαστει να το κλεισουμε εμεις τελειως τοτε η ρυθμιση δεν κραταει 100% (εκτος αν στο συγκεκριμενο μοντελο εχει αλλαξει, δεν το εχω να επιβεβαιωσω)
αν τραβηχτει το καλωδιο η αποσυνχρονισει λογ μη καλης γραμμης η απο το παροχο λογο βλαβης η αλλγη προφιλ νομιζω κραταει την ρυθμιση (εχω να βαλω broadcom επανω να αλλαξω το σνρ κανα χρονο + οποτε δεν θυμαμαι αλλα νομιζω αν τραβηχτει το καλωδιο κραταει την μνημη του τελνετ)
Θα το καταλαβεις σιγα σιγα οταν οτ μαθεις

----------


## laniel

> για το τελνετ δες με αναλογο μοντελο εδω μερικου τροπους να μπεις (γιατι απο μοντελο σε μοντελο μπορει να διαφερει)
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...05#post5835905
> 
> για το 7000 δες και εδω
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...63#post5827963
> 
> το λινκ που εβαλες δεν το καταλαβα ... αλλα το dslstast ειναι tool και αναφερεται στο configuration page εκει που βαζουμε τα κωδικα
> (εχε υποψην μπορει να μην δουλεψει -δες το πρωτο λινκ- γιατι ισως να μην υποστηριζεται ακομα η σειρα των D)
> *οπως αν κανεις user name / pass στο web server μπορεις να παρακολουθεις την γραμμη μεσω remote server*


Οκ το καταλαβα, να σε ρωτησω κατι τελευταιο αυτο που πες εδω (*αν κανεις user name / pass στο web server μπορεις να παρακολουθεις την γραμμη μεσω remote server*)
πως γινεται?

----------


## babis3g

δεν το εχω κανει ποτε, δες εδω που λεει αλλα δεν ξερω αν χρειαζεται και κανεις account σε καποιο site του tool κατασκευαστη
http://www.s446074245.websitehome.co.uk/webserver.html

Νομιζω θελει registration εδω σε συνδιασμο με το tool > mydslwebstats tab page
http://www.mydslwebstats.co.uk/index.htm

----------


## laniel

Καλα μπαμπη θα το δω  σ ευχαριστω για ολα φιλε

----------


## achillesgk

Γύρισα από θεσσαλονίκη για 2 μέρες και είπα να ασχοληθώ κι εγώ λίγο με το netgear. Όπως είχα πει κλειδώνει χαμηλότερα από το vigor 2710.

Εδώ είναι τα στατιστικά.

# adslctl info --stats
adslctl: ADSL driver and PHY status
Status: Showtime
Last Retrain Reason:    8000
Last initialization procedure status:   0
Max:    Upstream rate = 1778 Kbps, Downstream rate = 17176 Kbps
Bearer: 0, Upstream rate = 1023 Kbps, Downstream rate = 14159 Kbps

Link Power State:       L0
Mode:                   ADSL2+ AnnexM EU-60
TPS-TC:                 ATM Mode(0x0)
Trellis:                U:OFF /D:ON
Line Status:            No Defect
Training Status:        Showtime
                Down            Up
SNR (dB):        13.9            20.2
Attn(dB):        10.5            8.6
Pwr(dBm):        18.4            12.3

                        ADSL2 framing
                        Bearer 0
MSGc:           51              11
B:              252             63
M:              1               1
T:              2               2
R:              0               0
S:              0.5706          1.9845
L:              3547            258
D:              1               1

                        Counters
                        Bearer 0
SF:             21870945                198941
SFErr:          5353            78
RS:             0               3724823
RSCorr:         0               0
RSUnCorr:       0               0

                        Bearer 0
HEC:            4717            136
OCD:            25              0
LCD:            25              0
Total Cells:    3288463934              858937432
Data Cells:     839340731               9969871
Drop Cells:     0
Bit Errors:     240714          10078

ES:             613             76
SES:            124             1
UAS:            66              51
AS:             355664

                        Bearer 0
INP:            0.00            0.00
INPRein:        0.00            0.00
delay:          0               0
PER:            16.26           16.86
OR:             28.03           8.06
AgR:            14132.79        1027.98

Bitswap:        12733/12831             537/537

Total time = 4 days 2 hours 48 min 50 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            5353            78
ES:             613             76
SES:            124             1
UAS:            66              51
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
Latest 15 minutes time = 3 min 50 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            0               0
ES:             0               0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
Previous 15 minutes time = 15 min 0 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            0               0
ES:             0               0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           N/A
Latest 1 day time = 2 hours 48 min 50 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            8               0
ES:             7               0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
Previous 1 day time = 24 hours 0 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            91              25
ES:             89              25
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
Since Link time = 4 days 2 hours 47 min 57 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            5353            78
ES:             613             76
SES:            124             1
UAS:            15              0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
NTR: mipsCntAtNtr=0 ncoCntAtNtr=0
#
#

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει broadcam chipset.
D7000 login: root

#
# adslctl info --vendor
adslctl: ADSL driver and PHY status
Status: Showtime
Last Retrain Reason:    8000
Last initialization procedure status:   0
Max:    Upstream rate = 1790 Kbps, Downstream rate = 17144 Kbps
Bearer: 0, Upstream rate = 1023 Kbps, Downstream rate = 14159 Kbps

ChipSet Vendor Id:      BDCM:0x939e
ChipSet VersionNumber:  0x939e
ChipSet SerialNumber:
#
#

Δίνω την εντολή "adsl configure --snr 80" αλλά μου λέει adsl not found.

Τελικά έδωσα την εντολή  "adslctl configure --snr 80", οπότε:

# adslctl info --stats
adslctl: ADSL driver and PHY status
Status: Showtime
Last Retrain Reason:    8000
Last initialization procedure status:   0
Max:    Upstream rate = 1199 Kbps, Downstream rate = 18904 Kbps
Bearer: 0, Upstream rate = 1023 Kbps, Downstream rate = 18799 Kbps

Link Power State:       L0
Mode:                   ADSL2+ Annex A
TPS-TC:                 ATM Mode(0x0)
Trellis:                U:ON /D:ON
Line Status:            No Defect
Training Status:        Showtime
                Down            Up
SNR (dB):        8.1             14.9
Attn(dB):        10.0            5.9
Pwr(dBm):        18.2            12.4

                        ADSL2 framing
                        Bearer 0
MSGc:           51              11
B:              223             63
M:              1               1
T:              3               2
R:              0               0
S:              0.3807          1.9845
L:              4707            258
D:              1               1

                        Counters
                        Bearer 0
SF:             986             1009
SFErr:          0               0
RS:             0               34319
RSCorr:         0               0
RSUnCorr:       0               0

                        Bearer 0
HEC:            0               0
OCD:            0               0
LCD:            0               0
Total Cells:    711533          24267
Data Cells:     49926           4914
Drop Cells:     0
Bit Errors:     0               0

ES:             613             76
SES:            124             1
UAS:            127             112
AS:             17

                        Bearer 0
INP:            0.00            0.00
INPRein:        0.00            0.00
delay:          0               0
PER:            16.27           16.86
OR:             28.01           8.06
AgR:            18754.73        1027.98

Bitswap:        1/1             0/0

Total time = 4 days 3 hours 7 min 40 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            5353            78
ES:             613             76
SES:            124             1
UAS:            127             112
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           1
Latest 15 minutes time = 7 min 40 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            0               0
ES:             0               0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            61              61
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           1
Previous 15 minutes time = 15 min 0 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            0               0
ES:             0               0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           N/A
Latest 1 day time = 3 hours 7 min 40 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            8               0
ES:             7               0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            61              61
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           1
Previous 1 day time = 24 hours 0 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            91              25
ES:             89              25
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
Since Link time = 17 sec
FEC:            0               0
CRC:            0               0
ES:             0               0
SES:            0               0
UAS:            0               0
LOS:            0               0
LOF:            0               0
LOM:            0               0
Retr:           0
NTR: mipsCntAtNtr=0 ncoCntAtNtr=0
#
#

Νομίζω ότι σηκώνει και άλλο πείραγμα η γραμμή!

----------


## babis3g

για το χαμηλο κλειδωμα επειδη βλεπω εισαστε 2 μεχρι τωρα, νομιζω η netgear στο συγκεκριμενο εχει κανει tune τα drivers ωστε να δινουν πιο καλη σταθεροτητα παρα ταχυτητα
Εκτος το πειραγμα γραμμης, η αλλη λυση ειναι να το αναφερετε στο support αν κανουν κατι (μπορει ομως αν ανεβασουν τα drivers για ταχυτητα να ειναι μη σταθερα στα αλλα κεντρα)
Εγω εχω το νετγκιαρ 2200 (broadcom) και κλειδωνει μεχρι και 2 mbps πιο πανω απο τα αλλα χωρις πειραγμα σνρ ... αρα μαλλον το συγκεκριμενο

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...8&d=1449909813
παλι ειναι χαμηλη η ταχυτητα (αφου την ψαχνεις και κανεις snr tweak για το max ... επρεπε να τα τερματιζεις

----------


## achillesgk

Τώρα είμαι  στα 18.8 με snr 8.1. Το modem αρχικά κλειδωνε στα 14.2 με snr 13!! Ακόμη και με snr 6 πιστεύω θα είμαι σταθερά.

----------


## babis3g

και εγω αυτο νομιζω κρινοντας (αν ειμαι σωστος) οτι τα drivers του ειναι tuned για σταθεροτητα & οχι για ταχυτητα, δεν χανεις κατι να το δοκιμασεις

----------


## achillesgk

Η ρύθμιση μέσω  telnet  πότε χάνεται?  Με επανεκκίνηση ή βγάλσιμο από την πρίζα?

----------


## laniel

> για το χαμηλο κλειδωμα επειδη βλεπω εισαστε 2 μεχρι τωρα, νομιζω η netgear στο συγκεκριμενο εχει κανει tune τα drivers ωστε να δινουν πιο καλη σταθεροτητα παρα ταχυτητα
> Εκτος το πειραγμα γραμμης, η αλλη λυση ειναι να το αναφερετε στο support αν κανουν κατι (μπορει ομως αν ανεβασουν τα drivers για ταχυτητα να ειναι μη σταθερα στα αλλα κεντρα)
> Εγω εχω το νετγκιαρ 2200 (broadcom) και κλειδωνει μεχρι και 2 mbps πιο πανω απο τα αλλα χωρις πειραγμα σνρ ... αρα μαλλον το συγκεκριμενο
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...8&d=1449909813
> παλι ειναι χαμηλη η ταχυτητα (αφου την ψαχνεις και κανεις snr tweak για το max ... επρεπε να τα τερματιζεις


καλησπερα σ ολη την παρεα σταθερη η γραμμη μεχρι αυτη την ωρα μπαμπη, στο support τι ακριβως να τους γραψουμε και απ την αλλη θα μας ακουσουν καθολου? ειναι και τα αγγλικα μας λιγο χαλια

- - - Updated - - -




> Η ρύθμιση μέσω  telnet  πότε χάνεται?  Με επανεκκίνηση ή βγάλσιμο από την πρίζα?


καλησπερα εγω με επανεκινηση που εκανα χαθηκε, δεν εχω δοκιμασει με βγαλσιμο απο πριζα δες και το ποστ 81 πιο πανω του μπαμπη

----------


## babis3g

γραψε τους οτι σε σχεση με τα αλλα μοντεμ που εχεις, κλειδωνει 2-3 mbps πιο χαμηλα και οτι δεν επρεπε γιατι εισαι σε broadcom dslam
Αν θελουν να το φτιαξουν ... η αν νομιζουν οτι οντως ειναι καποιο προβλημα (εκτος αν το εχουν επιτηδες χαμηλα για σταθεροτητα με τα αλλα dslam) λογικα θα σου στειλουν debugging tool να διαβασει την γραμμη καποιες ωρες

----------


## laniel

> γραψε τους οτι σε σχεση με τα αλλα μοντεμ που εχεις, κλειδωνει 2-3 mbps πιο χαμηλα και οτι δεν επρεπε γιατι εισαι σε broadcom dslam
> Αν θελουν να το φτιαξουν ... η αν νομιζουν οτι οντως ειναι καποιο προβλημα (εκτος αν το εχουν επιτηδες χαμηλα για σταθεροτητα με τα αλλα dslam) λογικα θα σου στειλουν debugging tool να διαβασει την γραμμη καποιες ωρες


ωραια μπαμπη καποιο λινκ για απευθειας με το support εχεις? πρεπει να κανω εγγραφη?

----------


## babis3g

νομιζω καπου εδω θα βρεις ακρη
http://support.netgear.com/general/contact/default.aspx

δεν θυμαμαι σιγουρα ... μια φορα ροιν 2 χρονια που πηρα το 2200 προσπαθησα να μιλησω μαζι τους και ακομα περιμενω απαντηση

----------


## laniel

> νομιζω καπου εδω θα βρεις ακρη
> http://support.netgear.com/general/contact/default.aspx
> 
> δεν θυμαμαι σιγουρα ... μια φορα ροιν 2 χρονια που πηρα το 2200 προσπαθησα να μιλησω μαζι τους και ακομα περιμενω απαντηση


ok τους εγραψα να δουμε αν παρουμε απαντηση. ειδωμεν

- - - Updated - - -

αμα μου στειλουν debugging tool να διαβασει την γραμμη οπως λες, εγω πρεπει να ειμαι με το snr tweak οπως ειμαι τωρα ή να το κανω επανεκκινιση για να ερθει το μοντεμ στο default κλειδωμα και να δοκιμαστει το tool

----------


## babis3g

στο default

----------


## babis3g

Μια διορθωση ...
κανω και εγω λαθη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

τελικα ελεγα στις πισω σελιδες απο μνημη (νομιζα οτι ειναι 1Gb) ειναι ιδια με το ασος (γιατι ελεγα το 7000 εχει πιο δυνατη, απλα εχει ελαχιστα πιο δυνατο processor, μικρη διαφορα στην ουσια

χαρακτηριστικα εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...75#post5914475

και τα πλεονεκτηματα του ασος εδω (και οχι μονο)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...30#post5914530

----------


## jimmmysil

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Επειδή το θέμα είναι 3 χρόνων παλιό και ψάχνω για modem ρούτερ. Κατέληξα στο ότι θα πάρω ένα από τα AC 86u ή το D7000. Αξίζει τον κόπο ή τώρα μετά από 3 χρόνια πρέπει να πάω σε άλλα μοντέλα; Έχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## babis3g

και τα 2 εχουν τα ψιλο προβληματα τους αν δεις τα αναλογα θεματα που εχουμε εδω στο forum, το 7000 καποιοι αναφερουν υψηλο latency (ping) και νομιζω ακομα δεν του εχουν βαλει vectoring, το 68 εχει θεματα με μερικα καμματια στο ασυρματο δεν παιζει καλα,
κατα τα αλλα αν τα βρεις σε προσφορα αξιζουν εχουν καλες ρυθμισεις δυνατα ασυσρματα καλες ρυθμισεις και τα 2 ειναι broadcom αν σου λεει κατι απο θεμα γραμμης

----------


## jimmmysil

> και τα 2 εχουν τα ψιλο προβληματα τους αν δεις τα αναλογα θεματα που εχουμε εδω στο forum, το 7000 καποιοι αναφερουν υψηλο latency (ping) και νομιζω ακομα δεν του εχουν βαλει vectoring, το 68 εχει θεματα με μερικα καμματια στο ασυρματο δεν παιζει καλα,
> κατα τα αλλα αν τα βρεις σε προσφορα αξιζουν εχουν καλες ρυθμισεις δυνατα ασυσρματα καλες ρυθμισεις και τα 2 ειναι broadcom αν σου λεει κατι απο θεμα γραμμης


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τελικά θα πάω σε λύση 8691 tplink που είναι και αυτό broadcom και θα αγοράσω σκέτο ρούτερ να βάλω σε bridge mode ώστε να το σετάρω όπως θέλω.

----------


## babis3g

αυτα απο οτι διαβαζω δεν ειναι broadcom ... ειναι τα παλια ralink & trenchip τωρινα mediatek ...
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TD-W8961ND_v1.x
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TD-W8961ND_v2.x
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TD-W8961ND_v3.x
τωρα για το v4 ισως ειναι broadcom δεν βρηκα πληροφοριες απο μια γρηγορη ματια, αλλα το κοβω δυσκολο να εβγαλαν 4ο μοντελο με αλλο chipset

οχι που ειναι ασχημα και αυτα, στη γραμμη μου με οτε εχουν βγει καλα, αλλα αυτο εξαρταται την καθε γραμμη

----------

